# Changed behavior after first bath



## sonicnewbie (Jun 6, 2015)

My hedgehog's name is Sonic and he is turning three months old soon. And he took a bath yesterday, but I didn't dry him since I am the only one that can carry him -_- And i have lots of things to do so I thought it's okay not to fully dry him. I just pet his back with the dry towel. Now I feel bad because after that bath, he changed. He is lying down on the floor of his cage like a lazy person lays. And he's not like the old sonic.  Before he usuallt sleeps soundly in the afternoon but now I think he's catching his breath and doesnt sleep soundly. I'm really worried why he's like this.  Pls help me.:"( I'm just a newbie owner and I don't know that much about them.


----------



## sonicnewbie (Jun 6, 2015)

And, problem #2 he don't use his wheel anymore. And his poops are soft compared to his poop before.  I just changed his food because friskies are junkfoods for hedgehogs said in our group.  Is he undergoing the process of quilling? Cause I still don't see some spikes falling  Or hes mad at me bacuase I bathed him -_-_


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a few questions so we can try to help.

- How quickly did you change his food? What did you change it to?

- What temperature is his cage? Do you have a thermometer in it? Do you have a heating system?

He needs to go to the vet. It sounds like he probably got chilled after his bath due to not being completely dry, and may have a URI. This won't get better without going to the vet and getting antibiotics. If he isn't treated, it can turn into pneumonia and could even kill him.

Any time you give him a bath or get him wet, you MUST wait until he's completely dry or very close to it before you put him away. Don't give him a bath unless you have 1-3 hours to sit with him afterwards until he's dry. Also make sure his cage is warm & there are no drafts, especially if he's still a little damp when you put him away.


----------

